# DEFRAG won't FINISH



## jmspraggins (Jun 26, 2002)

Set my defrag up last night before bed....woke up 8 hrs later and it had 1% complete???Any ideas?


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Apr 29, 2002)

I would suggest running in safemode....this stops everything running in the background......when you first turn on computer hit f8 and this will give you the option of running in safemode.....i would run scandisk and then defragg both in safemode and you should be good to go


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Normal for Windoze defrag to get confused with other apps accessing the hard drive. Do an alt+ctrl+del and do an end task on every item with the exception of systray and explore. Then try and run defrag. One particular office app that causes this is findfast, I just keep it from loading entirely on my PC and never have a problem with defrag.


----------



## GayleCSC (Jun 12, 2002)

Hope you ran a scan disk first..


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This is a problem that really should be posted in the Operating Systems Forum. I'm going to move you to Win95/98/ME on the assumption that you have one of those.

In the meantime follow the instructions on the MS Article for deleting the Applog folder and doing a Disk Cleanup before running Defrag. If the problem continues, run it in Safe Mode.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q218160


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Take a look at my article on hard drive maintenance at http://9337387.home.icq.com/index.html Hopefully, it will help you.


----------



## sluggo123 (Jun 28, 2006)

Rollin' Rog said:


> This is a problem that really should be posted in the Operating Systems Forum. I'm going to move you to Win95/98/ME on the assumption that you have one of those.
> 
> In the meantime follow the instructions on the MS Article for deleting the Applog folder and doing a Disk Cleanup before running Defrag. If the problem continues, run it in Safe Mode.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q218160


I started one similar on operating systems ME. It is still going on there. I do not know if this is the same thread or not. IF so how did it get away from operating systems ME etc.


----------

